# Anyone know a good curtain/blind/installer?



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

Apologies if I missed there elsewhere on the forum but the last thread was closed. 

Does anyone have a good and reasonably priced contact to install curtains/blinds?

Many Thanks


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

We got our curtains and rods (after measurements) from Dragon mart and the maintenance guys in my building fixed up the rods and the rings etc with their own tools into the walls. If you live in an apartment building, maybe your maintenance guys can do the same. we paid about 100 aed.


----------



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

ash_ak said:


> We got our curtains and rods (after measurements) from Dragon mart and the maintenance guys in my building fixed up the rods and the rings etc with their own tools into the walls. If you live in an apartment building, maybe your maintenance guys can do the same. we paid about 100 aed.


Great, thanks Ash_ak I will try that


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I had my curtains done with a guy named Joseph, got the recomendation from that other forum for expat ladies, however I wouldn't recommend it. The curtains were very expensive! Later on I ended up changing everything for IKEA.

I agree with the recommendation above, a couple of people I know have gotten their curtains or blinds from Dragon Mart, the quality is good depending on the fabrics you choose, and they are way cheaper than that guy Joseph and the likes. I still don't understand why curtains are so expensive in Dubai.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Got mine done at Sedar, they have a store on SZR , they will come to take measurement and istall couple of days after that .
they tend to be abit expensive , but a good discount always given .

Good luck .


----------



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks all, I'll head for dragon mart or Ikea so!


----------

